# What are Critical Skills?



## VenusifiedBT (Jul 8, 2016)

Guys

I am a Chartered Accountant with 4 years of work experience in a Big4 firm and 2 years in another multinational corporation. 

How can I know what are the critical skills in South Africa? Is accountancy in the critical skills list?


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

VenusifiedBT said:


> Guys
> 
> I am a Chartered Accountant with 4 years of work experience in a Big4 firm and 2 years in another multinational corporation.
> 
> How can I know what are the critical skills in South Africa? Is accountancy in the critical skills list?


The Critical Skill list
http://www.dha.gov.za/images/immigration_critical_skills.pdf


----------

